# Can Raymond remove his glasses?



## Dewy (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi I'm honestly just wondering, can Raymond's glasses be removed? Like if you give him a different pair of glasses will he put the new ones on instead?


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 9, 2020)

i know eugene can so i would think raymond could


----------



## Dewy (Apr 9, 2020)

okay, interesting
I want to see him without glasses, does anyone have a pic?


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 9, 2020)

I love the glasses thing. More villagers should start with hats and accessories. 

The other day I walked into the plaza area and Miranda was walking around with a G̶u̶c̶c̶i̶ bag and a pair of trendy glasses I'd never seen on her. You go girl, own that fashion walk.


----------



## Faience (Apr 9, 2020)

Dewy said:


> okay, interesting
> I want to see him without glasses, does anyone have a pic?


Yes, he can change his glasses but i'm not sure he can take glasses off completely


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 9, 2020)

I don’t think he can take his glasses off fully but I did give him sunglasses (to try to make him look like Albert wesker lol)


----------



## Dewy (Apr 9, 2020)

Faience said:


> Yes, he can change his glasses but i'm not sure he can take glasses off completely


oh cute ! haha

I think I'd personally like him more if he wasn't wearing glasses, so I wish I could see him with them off


----------



## Lisha (Apr 9, 2020)

They can be taken off completely, I saw someone give him the white bandage eye item yesterday. He looked really cute.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 9, 2020)

You can’t remove eyewear from him completely, but I put a monocle on him and it sort of gives you an idea of what he looks like without his glasses


----------



## Spunki (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeah, i discussed that on Discord earlier. It looks like some Hats and Glasses aren’t painted on anymore. Works also for Rods Bandana. Sadly some textures like the Scoots Helmet or the Super Hero Outfits can’t be taken off.

Still need to know if O‘Hares can be replaced.


----------



## Trix (Apr 9, 2020)

Spunki said:


> Yeah, i discussed that on Discord earlier. It looks like some Hats and Glasses aren’t painted on anymore. Works also for Rods Bandana. Sadly some textures like the Scoots Helmet or the Super Hero Outfits can’t be taken off.
> 
> Still need to know if O‘Hares can be replaced.


O'Hares can be replaced!


----------



## quietfang (Apr 24, 2020)

I was looking for a pic of Raymond without glasses, didn't find one but I did find this thread so I made a little edit


----------



## allycat315 (Apr 27, 2020)

Trix said:


> O'Hares can be replaced!


How do you get villagers in that wardrobe screen? :O


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 27, 2020)

allycat315 said:


> How do you get villagers in that wardrobe screen? :O



Harv's island!


----------



## raqball (Apr 27, 2020)

I answered the same Q in a different thread. I don't think he will completely remove them but I gave him a monocle and he wore it.


----------



## Cutiekuma (Apr 27, 2020)

Faience said:


> Yes, he can change his glasses but i'm not sure he can take glasses off completely


Haaa he looks so funny with different glasses


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 27, 2020)

quietfang said:


> I was looking for a pic of Raymond without glasses, didn't find one but I did find this thread so I made a little edit  View attachment 247712



Ahh nice! I would’ve edited the pic myself but I don’t know how to do that kind of stuff, at least not very well ;w;


----------



## Trix (Apr 28, 2020)

allycat315 said:


> How do you get villagers in that wardrobe screen? :O


At Harv's Island you can change the clothing of villagers/amiibo cards you have!


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 28, 2020)

Trix said:


> O'Hares can be replaced!


Haha I love that<3

And Raymond is so cute without his glasses as well!


----------



## Blue_Pig_9 (Apr 30, 2020)

I love ohare too  


Sugaryy said:


> Haha I love that<3
> 
> And Raymond is so cute without his glasses as well!


----------



## Fey (Apr 30, 2020)

Huh. He looks pretty plain without the glasses to me. I thought they were what made up the majority of his appeal.


----------

